# Neo Nazis and Hate Groups



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

My father and two uncles fought in WWII. Dad told me the Nazis were the greatest evil to ever walk the earth. So I can almost see myself showing up at a rally of theirs to throw bottles and rocks. Almost. Because my father also believed that while we fought against evil, we fought FOR something even more powerful. The American Constitution guarantees free speech, even for those whose speech is abhorrent. This has been affirmed by the Supreme Court.
America will never fall to the actions of external or internal forces wearing Nazi insignia, nor those wearing pillow cases on their heads.
Our only real threat of destruction comes from internal threats that would deny the Bill of Rights, and ignore the authority of the Supreme Court. Those who would destroy the Constitution would destroy our country.
I detest everything the neo Nazis profess. I hate the position and rhetoric of the KKK. But I love my country, and the things it stands for even more.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree with you oldfireguy, and I am sure your responding to the problems in North Carolina this week.

From what I can glean from the internet it sounds like a very small portion of the people marching to preserve monuments/history were white supremacists. Also a nationalist is not necessarily a white nationalist. Whatever a nationalist is. My fear is that we are all suckering for the picture the media wants painted. Governor Mcauliffe said the protestors were better armed than the police is why there was a police stand down. Now the state police contradict him and say the protestors had no weapons, but had protective armor (bullet proof vests and such). That to me is self defense without weapons. So who were the original violent people here? I would say it was the counter protestors as a whole, and one nut job as an individual who drove the car into the crowd.

I have one big question, why is the nation not as upset when a Muslim does the same thing?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I had to go look up "what is a nationalist", because I really had given no attention to it until now. I know the media says white nationalists are a hate group. So I looked at Wikepedia and found this:



> Nationalism is a range of political, social, and economic systems characterised by promoting the interests of a particular nation, particularly with the aim of gaining and maintaining self-governance, or full sovereignty, over the group's homeland. The political ideology therefore holds that a nation should govern itself, free from unwanted outside interference, and is linked to the concept of self-determination.


Now we are all supposed to think nationalists are a hate group. I can't find where it mentions anything wrong with anyone else. To me it looks like something the founders of the nation would consider when I read self-determination. The phrase was used when we wanted freedom from England. I think the media is simply trying to trash any conservative ideas. Sure what happened in North Carolina was terrible, but I don't think it had anything to do with nationalism. It perhaps had more to do with the counter protestor violence which started the ball rolling.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If you think about it this thing in Charlottesville NC was simply the old Democrat party ( the Klan) fighting with the new Democrat party ( antifa)

too bad they didn't all kill each other....good riddance


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bobm said:


> If you think about it this thing in Charlottesville NC was simply the old Democrat party ( the Klan) fighting with the new Democrat party ( antifa)
> 
> too bad they didn't all kill each other....good riddance


Oooooh, kind of like Hillary and Obama in 2008.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bobm said:


> If you think about it this thing in Charlottesville NC was simply the old Democrat party ( the Klan) fighting with the new Democrat party ( antifa)
> 
> too bad they didn't all kill each other....good riddance


I thought in the south the old Democratic Party was now the new Republican Party. I would guess all those hate groups voted for Trump a Republican.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Bobm said:
> 
> 
> > If you think about it this thing in Charlottesville NC was simply the old Democrat party ( the Klan) fighting with the new Democrat party ( antifa)
> ...


Not the liberal hate groups, but keep in mind it's just like not all democrats are liberal, but all liberals are democrat. Likewise we should all know that all republicans are not hate groups. As a matter of fact which group is more hateful the republicans or the democrats? I would say the liberals are far more hateful (KKK of the past) (Current antifa) (Black Panthers) (Black Lives Matter calling for killing cops) We cold go on. Also less respectful of life. They are the first to kill their unborn, and the first to euthanize their parents. They speak tolerance, but are intolerant vicious people. It would appear the average conservative promotes freedom while many liberals promote death. Death of the unborn, death of the old, death of cops etc.

Edit: I was so concentrating on the reality of our situation in the country that I forgot to say I get your humor Ken. Some actually think that all the hate is on the right so I wanted to set that straight.

Headlines on Drudge: IT'S ON: Christian Group Sues SPLC and Amazon Over 'Hate Group' Designation



> On Tuesday, D. James Kennedy Ministries (DJKM) filed a lawsuit against the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC), the charity navigation organization GuideStar, and Amazon for defamation, religious discrimination, and trafficking in falsehood. The SPLC listed DJKM as a "hate group," while GuideStar also categorized it in those terms, and Amazon kept the ministry off of its charity donation program, Amazon Smile.
> 
> "We embarked today on a journey to right a terrible wrong," Dr. Frank Wright, president and CEO at DJKM, said in a statement Tuesday. "Those who knowingly label Christian ministries as 'hate' groups, solely for subscribing to the historic Christian faith, are either woefully uninformed or willfully deceitful. In the case of the Southern Poverty Law Center, our lawsuit alleges the latter."
> 
> The SPLC has labeled DJKM an "anti-LGBT hate group" for its opposition to same-sex marriage and transgenderism. "These false and illegal characterizations have a chilling effect on the free exercise of religion and on religious free speech for all people of faith," Wright declared.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

most of the country is clueless about the South, racial tensions down here are very rare and blacks and whites get along just fine

we mostly laugh at the nonsense the media portrays about us, they think we still live on plantations and own slaves lol

this recent stuff in NC it's all ginned up by less than .001 percent of southerners that the rest of us (of all colors) view as morons.

black lives matter, the klan, antifa are all cut from the same cloth no one down here black or white has any respect for them

the north has far more real racial strife people in georgia look past the color of ones skin

I am however factually correct about the Klan and black lives matter they are both Democrats, antifa is just a bunch of lunatics that should be classified as a terrorist organization IMO


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Interesting thread.
Some here dismiss the racial tension that has been brewing and reaching high levels all over the country.
Racially enforced hiring laws, hate crime laws for all but whites, and Interracial Crimes where whites are the victim 9 out of 10 times, lay validity to this.

My Grandfather also fought in WW2 and it became his greatest regret in life.
We helped Spread Communism TO 11 nations, Create World Govt, and Open the Floodgates to Europe to flood it with Africans and Muslims. General Patton later acknowledged as much, and many say, he was killed for it.


----------

